# Medical tests for PR?



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

Medical tests for PR- In what circumstances would they deny you PR on medical grounds? 
If you had type 2 diabetes for example is that enought to turn your PR application down?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Blonid, 

Have you checked the health requirements on the DIAC website?
Health Requirements for Visa Applicants 

There are several pdf forms from there as well (1071i and fact sheet 22). 

As far as I'm aware they usually turn people down only for things that are infectious or require long term expensive treatment. If you do a search on this forum this issue has come up before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there are people who had type 2 diabetes and were granted the visa. a friend's daughter who is 15 yo got her visa


----------

